# I'm a wuss



## Gravy Queen (Mar 4, 2012)

...............when preparing fresh fish. 

I like fish, but I am a total wuss when preparing it, in fact, I can't cope with a whole fish with eyes looking at me.  

I like squid, but I bought some and couldnt prepare it, it was too squiddy. I gave it to my husband for fish bait. 

What is wrong with me and how can I get over this? Answers on a postcard please.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Mar 4, 2012)

*Fish Peeves & Manias*

@ Gravy Queen,

Interesting Post ... 

I am a travel, food and wine journalist and phiologist and I had never studied peeves and manias ... 

However, I would have your Fish Monger (speak with him or her ), to remove the parts that you have a mania about and Fillet the fish ... problem solved. 

For me, there are no foods on earth as divine as fish, shellfish and seafood. 

Have a nice Sunday.
Margi.


----------



## Siegal (Mar 4, 2012)

no real advice but I feel the same way. I felt that way with raw chicken (like cutting up the wings at joints) like 4 years ago. I just would kind of force myself to do it and now I am OK with it. Just desensitize yourself - eventually it will happen.


----------



## Gravy Queen (Mar 4, 2012)

Yes I would normally either buy fillets or get the fishmonger to do it. But my husband likes to fish and brought me mackerel, gurnard and bull huss once. I ran a mile. Happily he did all the filleting etc. 

Siegal, jolly good, its not just me then! Thats what I need to do, I should I know.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Mar 4, 2012)

*Whole fresh fish with herbs in oven with white wine*

It is lovely gals. 

MC


----------



## Gravy Queen (Mar 4, 2012)

I especially like mackerel cooked whole on the bone. Just not those fishy eyes lookin at me !


----------



## CraigC (Mar 4, 2012)

Well at least you didn't mention not wanting to touch ground meat or stick your hand into the cavity of a chicken to remove the neck and gibblets! That was my daughter for the longest time.


----------



## Steve Kroll (Mar 4, 2012)

Gravy Queen said:


> I especially like mackerel cooked whole on the bone. Just not those fishy eyes lookin at me !


Simply remove the heads before cooking and put them in the freezer to use for something else, fish stock, for example. Or have hubby remove the heads, if you are squeamish about it.


----------



## Addie (Mar 4, 2012)

The best way to eat fish on the frame is to bake it with whole herbs placed inside with seasoning. To make a good fish stock, you can ask your fish monger for fish frames. They usually come with the head on. Even if you shop at a supermarket they have frames in the back and just toss them in a barrel to be resold to a company that grinds them up and then sell the mess to cat food companies for filler. Your fishmonger will gladly remove the head for you. But keep in mind that you will be charged for the extra labor including the cost of the weight of the head. But you don't get to take the head home for additional uses. The fishmonger resells the head for filler. So he is making profit twice at your expense. It is best to take the whole fish as is, and remove the head at home.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Mar 4, 2012)

Explain to your husband the problem, that for you, a properly cleaned fish has the head removed.  I'll cook fish all day, but I will not clean them or cook them with the heads on.  You are not alone.


----------



## roadfix (Mar 4, 2012)

I love the shrimp heads (cooked) the sushi chef serve you with each order of ama ebi.


----------



## Claire (Mar 4, 2012)

I, too, can be a seafood wimp.


----------



## Kayelle (Mar 4, 2012)

Yep, I agree it's the fisherman's responsibility to clean the fish per the cooks instructions.
You could always tell him you heard it here.


----------



## CraigC (Mar 4, 2012)

I always clean the fish. I used to love opening a cooler full of fish and lobster, cleaning it at the dock and seeing the faces of the folks from the drift fishing boat that docked next to us, coming back from a trip empty handed. I'd always get the "Where did you catch those?". My stock answer being "In the ocean." Or "What bait did you use?" While my dive buddy was rinsing off our gear and guns.


----------



## Souzy sous (Mar 4, 2012)

As a cook, I run across all sorts of heads...can make anyone squeamish. I take the Native American concept of revering the animal and its beautiful life that it gave to feed me and my family, friends, customers, etc. It gives me a sense of peace and caring as I'm preparing the animal.


----------



## Dawgluver (Mar 4, 2012)

Souzy sous said:
			
		

> As a cook, I run across all sorts of heads...can make anyone squeamish. I take the Native American concept of revering the animal and its beautiful life that it gave to feed me and my family, friends, customers, etc. It gives me a sense of peace and caring as I'm preparing the animal.



I really like this.


----------



## Kayelle (Mar 4, 2012)

+1


----------



## GB (Mar 4, 2012)

+2


----------



## taxlady (Mar 4, 2012)

Souzy sous said:


> As a cook, I run across all sorts of heads...can make anyone squeamish. I take the Native American concept of revering the animal and its beautiful life that it gave to feed me and my family, friends, customers, etc. It gives me a sense of peace and caring as I'm preparing the animal.



I do that too, when I remember.


----------



## Kathleen (Mar 4, 2012)

Kayelle said:


> Yep, I agree it's the fisherman's responsibility to clean the fish per the cooks instructions.
> You could always tell him you heard it here.



It is on the internet so it must be true!!!!


----------



## buckytom (Mar 4, 2012)

roadfix said:


> I love the shrimp heads (cooked) the sushi chef serve you with each order of ama ebi.


aww, i'm not getting good ama ebi.

ama ebi are usually really small here. fully raw, but no heads. i want to suck on head fat, yum.

as far as fish goes, whatever anyone catches, i always seem to end up cleaning it unless i'm on a charter and the mate will do it for a tip. being good with a knife and cleaver, i also end up butchering lambs or pigs for familial or friendly bbq's.

with all due respect, i kinda chuckle at gringos, you and me, who selectively choose what native american beliefs we feel respect for.

i wonder if everyone who feels that also likes to eat the raw heart or liver of the animal or person you've just killed? you know, to gain the strength of their spirit?

lol. sorry.


----------



## Gravy Queen (Mar 5, 2012)

Ew Bucky you reminded me of cooking heart - my husband quite fancied it, and we used to eat it years ago so it was at least a good 20 years since we had it. 

Never again. I got squeamish again - must be my age I never used to be with heart - i was doing stuffed hearts and had to cut away at the tubes inside to make room for the stuffing. I couldnt eat the blummin thing when it was cooked.

He thought they were lovely. Well he can do them himself next time.


----------



## taxlady (Mar 5, 2012)

Our previous Governor General, Michaëlle Jean, was applauded and denounced for eating raw seal heart with Inuit. Michaëlle Jean's seal-eating gesture


----------



## CWS4322 (Mar 5, 2012)

I love fish--but when I was served a lake trout in the Canadian Rockies with its head on--I had to run to the washroom and throw up. I know, poor response to the chef. He was kind enough to come out of the kitchen and remove the head. It was, I must admit, the best trout I've ever had.


----------

